# English pointers versus Vs



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I recently came across a pointer (aka English pointer) in rescue. I looked into the breed and found a distinct similarity with Vs. Not surprisingly, given they're both upland bird dogs. But I'm sure that I didn't get the full picture.

Does anybody have direct experience with both breeds, who can compare them? I'm interested in the differences in temperament - their hunting abilities are another matter.

One difference that I did find was that pointers are given to taking off on a scent and being oblivious to recall. I never had that problem with either of my Vs, nor do I recall that being a trait of the breed.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bob - I was raised with English pointers by my grandfather - I love them - elegant in the field and not as soft as a V when it comes 2 training - then why is PIKE my 4th V - a well bred V is totally prey driven - not elegant in the field but they are so fluid - I love a down & dirty pup when hunting - That is a V - + I do a lot of waterfoul & doves - a V is Very Versitle !!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I love English pointers. They are not a needy, or as soft on training as vizslas.



> One difference that I did find was that pointers are given to taking off on a scent and being oblivious to recall. I never had that problem with either of my Vs, nor do I recall that being a trait of the breed.


Any high drive pointer is capable of doing this even Vs.
Most of the time the Vs just don't run quite as far.
Its all in training recall and always a good idea to put a garmin on any big running dog.

Right now I'm having to fight myself on not buying a EP.
The granddaughter of 16xCh Covey Rises’s Offlee Amazin is for sale. Her sire is the top dog of Region 7 Derby last year. She is a 1 year old started dog and she is not big enough runner for FT prospect. Its killing me that I could buy her for next to nothing.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I love English pointers. They are not a needy, or as soft on training as vizslas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree. I've been around many pointers, and have had a couple in the house. They make great pets as long as they are exercised... Just like any other dog. 
They are just as affectionate as any other dog, but at the same time, they may not follow you from room to room like a vizsla can. Any dog can make great pets. Unfortunately, many people get the notion that they don't. My friend who is a sixty five year old college professor has four of them in the house and they are extremely similar to my vizslas as far as temperment goes. Great dogs.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

R E McCraith, TexasRed, V-John,
Thanks - your first hand experience is just what I was looking for. It looks like the "hard to recall" isn't as bad as I had feared. I really want to avoid having a dog disappear on me. What a dreadful experience that would be.

Bob


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bob - when you get your V - post some pictures LOL


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Your more likely to encounter a "big running dog" in the EP breed. But it's all in the breeding, I have heard the EP do have a off switch and can be great house dogs. No experience with the EP. Grandpa was a English setter, dog man.


----------

